# Moss/Yoghurt mix questions



## Dominic (22 Apr 2014)

I was just wondering how well the yoghurt and moss mix worked and whether anyone has any pictures or experiences they would like to share? 

And also, if anyone had any instructions on it that would be great too


----------



## NC10 (23 Apr 2014)

One thread I remember: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/nathaniels-dry-start-mini-m.31581/page-2


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Apr 2014)

George farmer used it in one of his scapes. Have a look at his journals


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Apr 2014)

In the end I just used RO water with a touch of yogurt I think. 
It does the job in allowing the moss to key to the wood. 

Just takes so bloody long to get going!


----------



## Dominic (23 Apr 2014)

Haha alright i see, does the yoghurt act as some sort of growth medium or..?


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Apr 2014)

I don't understand why folk don't just use nutrient rich agar gel the type that Tropica use in their 123 grow range for instance. I'm sure it'd work just as well, if not better than yoghurt, but without the mess and horrendous smell...


----------



## Mr. Teapot (23 Apr 2014)

I believe milk or yogurt is used because it has a glue like properties - the casein in the milk is a natural non-toxic glue. I think gardeners also use beer - the sugar in the beer also acts like a glue. I bet a moss beershake is a lot less smelly.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Apr 2014)

Mr. Teapot said:


> I believe milk or yogurt is used because it has a glue like properties - the casein in the milk is a natural non-toxic glue. I think gardeners also use beer - the sugar in the beer also acts like a glue. I bet a moss beershake is a lot less smelly.



No.

Specific yogurts are used, containing L. Acidophilus. Used for its anti fungal properties. 

I used 'Fage total 0% Greek yoghurt'.

Cheers,


----------



## Dominic (23 Apr 2014)

Oh right i see, may i ask why it didn't work with the moss and yoghurt 'smoothie'? What went wrong exactly?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Apr 2014)

Dominic said:


> Oh right i see, may i ask why it didn't work with the moss and yoghurt 'smoothie'? What went wrong exactly?



Too much yoghurt used. Use a tiny amount. Just to turn the water white really.

Eat the rest. It's delightful


----------



## Mr. Teapot (23 Apr 2014)

Yogurt used because it's anti fungal? Maybe for yeast infections in your privates but it isn't going to stop fungus in that environment. I'll stick with the glue theory.


----------



## Alastair (23 Apr 2014)

Ill find the link to Georges thread where he used it


----------



## Mr. Teapot (23 Apr 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/georges-tmc-signature.25103/page-11


> I spoke with Ole Pedersen the other day and he recommended diluted yogurt (containing L. acidophilus) to attached the moss. Apparently the acidity helps to prevent fungal growth. The potential issue with using the jelly, like you say, it's too rich in nutrients.



Humble pie eaten.


----------

